# My baby is growing up!



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A few recent pics of Molly


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Awww she's lovely!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is such a special little lady...she brings a smile to my face every time I see her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww shes so pretty, i think she needs a ikle friend..,,,,,,,,,,_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awww shes so pretty, i think she needs a ikle friend..,,,,,,,,,,_


 one minute we think yes, then the next no .......


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

aww she's lovely, i love pic 3 of 5 she looks as if to say "I think i'll do the looking off in the distance pose now!"


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Steph_Mitsy said:


> aww she's lovely, i love pic 3 of 5 she looks as if to say "I think i'll do the looking off in the distance pose now!"


I think it was more 'will you get that camera out of my face!!' :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

she is beautiful


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning, but, boy does she know it. If you've got it, flaunt it. :drool:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

WallsendJan said:


> She is absolutely stunning, but, boy does she know it. If you've got it, flaunt it. :drool:


Molly says thank you


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

Love, love, love your Molly !! :001_tt1:
She just gets more gorg every time I see her. You're a very lucky lady, but not as lucky as Molly to have you as a Mummy


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lil Dee said:


> Love, love, love your Molly !! :001_tt1:
> She just gets more gorg every time I see her. You're a very lucky lady, but not as lucky as Molly to have you as a Mummy


aww thank you on both counts!!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Awwww, I love how she poses


----------

